# Cooked in a microwave?? Delicious!!!



## blhowes (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm going on another business trip in March, venturing way down into the deep south, to the state of Maryland. I'm going by myself this time, and I'm a little tired of going out to restaurants. This time, I'm going to stay at the same hotel I stayed at last week, which had a microwave and frig in the room. I'd like to cook my meals at the hotel this time, and am looking for suggestions about what would be good (and maybe even easy) to cook in the microwave. My wife bought me a thingy that I can use to cook omelets in the microwave - we tested it out, works great/yummy.

I know there are probably loads of culinary experts out there in PB land who have suggestions about what would be good/tastey to cook in the microwave. Since lunch is served at the plant, I have a lot of leeway (sp?) with my per diem expenses, so if you have a favorite recipe that includes filet mignon or the like, I'm very receptive.

My stomach patiently awaits your tasty suggestions.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Leftover pizza!

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 PM ----------

See also "freezer pizza".


----------



## JML (Feb 17, 2011)

blhowes said:


> venturing way down into the deep south, to the state of Maryland





I'm from Alabama, so this is pretty funny.


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 17, 2011)

I use to be from Maryland, that statement of south is really funny. My friend enjoy the north, not the south. 

I know Egg whites are easy to make in the microwave, and microwave meals are always a plus.


----------



## AltogetherLovely (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there a toaster?

Hot dog sandwich - cook two hot dogs in the microwave until their ends are splitting. Cut them in half (along the length), and put them face down on the cheese and toast. The hot inside of the hot dog melts the cheese. Add ketchup, mustard, etc. to your liking.

Add in your favorite chips and beer and you have a meal for a king......or at least a king whose wife isn't there to do better


----------



## Kim G (Feb 17, 2011)

Cook a bowl of pasta and water for 14-15 minutes, drain the water, add parmesan cheese, fresh tomatoes, spinach, etc. for a healthy meal.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Kim G said:


> ...for a healthy meal.



We're talking about microwave meals. That obviously excludes healthy.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 17, 2011)

Get a nuke rice cooker. For me, rice is the universal leftover or mix&match platter base. Brown rice is good for you too. Mix in some veggies (canned or frozen), meat chips or chunks and top it with some soy, hot, BBQ or teriyaki sauce (or any other combo you desire). Cream of mushroom sauce doctors up leftovers quite well also.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 17, 2011)

My usual lunch is microwaved:

Canned beans (unsweetened and homemade would be the best), andouille sausage--sliced up, Dijon mustard, covered by sliced Tillamook Sharp Cheddar.

It's a complete meal.

If you want to get real fancy, toss in some fresh tomatos too, but I don't know if store-bought ones would work.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 18, 2011)

Skyler said:


> Leftover pizza!
> 
> See also "freezer pizza".


Cooking leftover pizza in a microwave is within the limits of my culinary expertise, though just barely.



Sonny said:


> I know Egg whites are easy to make in the microwave, and microwave meals are always a plus.


hmm...egg whites...maybe throw in a few pieces of that microwavable bacon...it has possibilities



AltogetherLovely said:


> Is there a toaster?


No, they didn't have a toaster. However, yesterday morning I found a website about ideas for cooking in your hotel room. They had several recipes that involved cooking using the iron, of all things. I wonder if I could cook toast that way (lol)



AltogetherLovely said:


> Hot dog sandwich - cook two hot dogs in the microwave until their ends are splitting. Cut them in half (along the length), and put them face down on the cheese and toast. The hot inside of the hot dog melts the cheese. Add ketchup, mustard, etc. to your liking.
> 
> Add in your favorite chips and beer and you have a meal for a king......or at least a king whose wife isn't there to do better


That's a good idea. Just in case it doesn't work using the iron, I might just substitude those soft tortilla shells and just wrap it all up.



Kim G said:


> Cook a bowl of pasta and water for 14-15 minutes, drain the water, add parmesan cheese, fresh tomatoes, spinach, etc. for a healthy meal.


That's a good idea - and thanks for including how long - I don't cook much, wouldn't have the faintest idea how long.



Rich Koster said:


> Get a nuke rice cooker. For me, rice is the universal leftover or mix&match platter base. Brown rice is good for you too. Mix in some veggies (canned or frozen), meat chips or chunks and top it with some soy, hot, BBQ or teriyaki sauce (or any other combo you desire). Cream of mushroom sauce doctors up leftovers quite well also.


That's a good idea. You reminded me that my wife has one of those small rice cookers that steams the rice (comes out delicious). I might just throw that into the suit case (I doubt if it'd be a problem using that in the hotel room, though maybe I should check first).



VictorBravo said:


> My usual lunch is microwaved:
> 
> Canned beans (unsweetened and homemade would be the best), andouille sausage--sliced up, Dijon mustard, covered by sliced Tillamook Sharp Cheddar.
> 
> ...


We're talking gormet cooking here. Sounds good.

Thanks,


----------

